# Flag Pole/sign Post Mod



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Talking in the chat room the other night about hanging signs on the front of the trailer and such, I got to thinking about it. I have a pirate flag that i want to be able to fly and needed a way to do so.
What I came up with was a couple of 1-1/2" conduit hangers and a couple of 3/4" conduit hangers.
use a short 1/4-20 screw and mount the hangers back to back and then stick them on your tongue jack.
I used wing nuts on the 3/4" ones so that I can put the pole up and down without tools. A stick of 3/4" conduit and your in business. I'll prolly just fly my flag on this for now, but a 90 degree bend in the conduit and you could hang a sign or a plant or whatever.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice job







................................................I hope it was ok I read it


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job, Jim! We have a tube brace that goes under a tire and the pole goes into the tube (tho' we put it under the tongue jack). Like ours, yours keeps the pole away from the TT body, too. How do you attach the flag to your pole?



tdvffjohn said:


> Nice job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your always breaking the rules, John! Bet you kept your parents busy, too, huh?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Nice job, Jim! We have a tube brace that goes under a tire and the pole goes into the tube (tho' we put it under the tongue jack). Like ours, yours keeps the pole away from the TT body, too. How do you attach the flag to your pole?


Since I only just finished slapping this on there and have not actually done anything to the top end of the pole, I can't say what the final outcome will be there. I'll Prolly just hang the flag with some zip ties or something until I think of a better solution.
I also may end up with a wooden sign hanging there instead and do something else with the flag. That's the reason I liked the wing nuts so I could just loosen those and take the pole down. With a sign on it, the pole will prolly only need to be 3 or 4 feet long and will fit in a storage compartment.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love that!!!!!! I would hang the flag on by putting threaded eye hooks at the top and hooking the flag to it by carbiners or those dog hook things. I am going to steal your pole idea though.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I went to our local Army/ Navy surplus store (which is also our camping supply store) and I bought two adjustable aluminum tent poles http://www.tents-tents-now.com/HPIM0626a.jpg
and then I bought two flags with the grommets. The top grommet goes over the top pin, and then I use a mini bungee to secure the bottom. That way, I can adjust the hieghts of the flags (one is the American, the other is a MIA). I fly mine from the awning supports, secured by two zip ties per pole... Ilike Jims idea, but I would be limited to just Old Glory.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like it!! Im borrowing it....
I also like the 90 fitting. maybe ill do that with eye hooks and zip-ties or key chain rings holding the flag to the eye hooks.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

My wife would probably hang a potted plant on it


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Nice idea and looks great









Thor


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> My wife would probably hang a potted plant on it


My DW would probably hang me on it.....

Bob


----------

